# DS #3622: Giana Sisters DS (Europe)



## Chanser (Apr 5, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-4764^^


----------



## gbaelink (Apr 5, 2009)

It look like a action game~Cool cover~Will try~


----------



## Chanser (Apr 5, 2009)

http://www.giana-sisters.com/giana_sisters_en.html

Was an old C64 game.


----------



## Dwight (Apr 5, 2009)

Was it a good N64 game?
Also is this a port or a sequel?


----------



## Smartpal (Apr 5, 2009)

Boxart looks cool, *might* give it a shot.


----------



## kosheh (Apr 5, 2009)

...Are you serious? They updated/modernized the Great Giana Sisters and now they're...what? Oh man, I...really want to try this out 
This is a pleasant surprise.


It's like a Mario ripoff, right? So I should be expecting something like New SMB?






why am i so excited over this game? It's not Tokyo Beat Down :I


----------



## demitrius (Apr 5, 2009)

Unless you're old you wont know what Giana Sisters is. Show your respects :worship:


----------



## Frozen_Fish (Apr 5, 2009)

Dwight said:
			
		

> Was it a good N64 game?
> Also is this a port or a sequel?


It was a C64 (Commodore 64) game, and it looks to me like either a sequel or a remake.


----------



## Smartpal (Apr 5, 2009)

The official site is nice and gameplay is like your usual platformer.


----------



## purplesludge (Apr 5, 2009)

Been waiting for this since I found out about it.


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 5, 2009)

Wasn't this the Mario Bros clone with female characters?


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 5, 2009)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> Wasn't this the Mario Bros clone with female characters?



yes sir it is.


----------



## Shinigami Kiba (Apr 5, 2009)

FINALLY!!!! I gotta find this asap
When I was a kid I thought this was actually a Mario game but where you play as the Princess and her Sister, basically as a kid I though Super Princess Peach existed.


----------



## Link5084 (Apr 5, 2009)

Didn't Nintendo give legal action against the creators of this?


----------



## Ruri (Apr 5, 2009)

That was my reaction.  Wha?  WHAAAA?

It's a twenty-year old game famous primarily for being shut down via lawsuit by Nintendo before it could really sell at all because it was such an obvious copy of Mario Bros.  And now...  they made a DS version?  And Nintendo gave them a license to do this?

Geez.  If this had come out a few days ago on April 1 I wouldn't have believed it.



...so is it any good?


----------



## Ergo (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow, it's pretty fun and plays (surprise!) like SMB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(And yes, Ruri, the irony is particularly thick here.)


----------



## Perseid (Apr 5, 2009)

It seems like a fairly solid, if so far easy, platform game. The reason Nintendo allowed this game is because it actually has very little in common with the C64/Amiga game. Some of the music is the same, and the style is similar but the levels are all new. That was Nintendo's sticking point years ago. It wasn't that Giana Sisters was a Mario clone it was that the level layouts were similar if not copied outright.


----------



## Jei (Apr 5, 2009)

kosheh said:
			
		

> why am i so excited over this game? It's not Tokyo Beat Down :I


I know your pain, I really do...

But this game looks like a good fun while we wait for it


----------



## Shinigami Kiba (Apr 5, 2009)

This is great, it's most likely going to end up getting 3's and 4's tops, but it's the perfect game for me I like simple and easy games on my handhelds.
Works on my AceKard 2 perfectly from what i can tell.


----------



## cubin' (Apr 5, 2009)

the vagina sisters are quite a good game.


----------



## morphius (Apr 5, 2009)

if you want to play the original.. there is an online java version.

http://www.gameszoo.org/zgame.php?gid=giana

there is also a ds version (though i have never played it)

http://galway.c64.org/gianads/

there was also a mario "hack" of the giana sisters for the c64. I remeber seeing this wayyyy back in the day.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRU8bHzh0zE


----------



## dinofan01 (Apr 5, 2009)

cubin' said:
			
		

> the vagina sisters are quite a good game.


haha what?


----------



## Pizzaroo (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow, just heard that this was being released last month (I'm pretty sure it'll come to the US this summer)


----------



## War (Apr 5, 2009)

I'll download it just cause its a Mario clone.


----------



## DivineZeus (Apr 5, 2009)

Great memories... nice to see these old sis in action again...


----------



## xxRAG3 (Apr 5, 2009)

cubin' said:
			
		

> the vagina sisters are quite a good game.


DAMNIT, i was gonna say that.


----------



## deathking (Apr 5, 2009)

i got to have it 
my fave game on amiga


----------



## Shebang (Apr 5, 2009)

kewl! Can't wait to try tonight


----------



## da_rula (Apr 5, 2009)

Finally! I played it last Saturday (28th of march) on a convention. They had 3 of this game as prices. Unfortunately i didnt won
one off this 3 games. So, i wasnt able to dump the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I swear, i checked gbatemp every day since last week, because
i really liked this game (the music ist soooo great). Finally someone dumped it!


----------



## 2short (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice remake! Brings back fond memories... aaaah.... and yes! The music rocks!


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 5, 2009)

I wouldnt say any version of the original was a classic, though it was pretty much as close to a Mario game that C64/Amiga owners could get until developers started their own platformers.

Anyway the trailer makes the DS version look better plus there are a ton of new levels added, I guess its worth a try.


----------



## Domination (Apr 5, 2009)

Super Mario Bros. Sis. = own


----------



## kjean (Apr 5, 2009)

Clone or not it evolved in it's way. I like it.


----------



## deathking (Apr 5, 2009)

original was better as this is wayyy too easy
the remixed music isnt that good
nice touch with the red gems and awards you earn
7/10


----------



## Jockel (Apr 5, 2009)

I didn't know that one of the Giana Sisters was an emo kid. >.>


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 5, 2009)

Cool. I'm a big platformer fan and they're isn't enough of them on the DS, so I'm definitely going to try this out.


----------



## dib (Apr 5, 2009)

There's nothing inherently wrong with it, but if it does anything it reminds us why Super Mario Bros was so groundbreaking, and was impossible to emulate or duplicate its success.


----------



## DBMONK (Apr 5, 2009)

HOLY CRAP...... i remember this from my commadore 64......
its that blatent mario piss take...... how the f**k did this get past ninty's people????


----------



## mrgone (Apr 5, 2009)

DBMONK said:
			
		

> HOLY CRAP...... i remember this from my commadore 64......
> its that blatent mario piss take...... how the f**k did this get past ninty's people????



they changed the levels ( they were real rip offs from the smb levels)
and they removed the tagline "the brothers are history"

and if anyone needs the original levels, there is a nds homebrew, if i remember right


----------



## rest0re (Apr 5, 2009)

This is awesome. Just like eating at chinese Mcdonalds copy restaurant


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 5, 2009)

Well I've completed the first two worlds, and it's a bit disappointing so far. The levels are ridiculously short, and even more ridiculously easy... Still fun though. It's got a real old school C64-era vibe to it!


----------



## fryguy (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes! Finally! been waiting for this since it was announced.


----------



## ConraDargo (Apr 5, 2009)

Why in gods name was this only released in Germany?! I don't get it :S The game's multilingual for crying out loud - it _can _be played in English!

Gawd I get all nostalgic now


----------



## fryguy (Apr 5, 2009)

@ConraDargo: yeah that's strange, i was sure it would be in german only (as it won't be released in other countries until June).


----------



## Tanas (Apr 5, 2009)

It s not a patch on the original C64 version.

For anyone thats interested here is cool remix of the original C64 title tune.


----------



## cosmiccow (Apr 5, 2009)

yay! this one is really appreciated, as there are not enough good platformers for the ds (or are there?).

sure, this is not perfect. but it brings back some nice retro style while still looking fresh enough -- i love the new sprites and backgrounds.

already played about 20 levels - it's easy, but fun. if nothing else, it helps to bridge over until another good jump'n'run arrives


----------



## Jvct (Apr 5, 2009)

Wait a minute...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Great_Giana_Sisters

wat


----------



## RPG Hacker (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh, Giana Sisters! I remember having played this game as a child on my older brother's C64! Good old times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

I think I'm going to download buy this right now.


----------



## Jaems (Apr 5, 2009)

Would be fucking awesome if Machinae Supremacy's cover was in there.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 5, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> It's got a real old school C64-era vibe to it!


Yeah I was thinking the Amiga 500 though.


----------



## kesadisan (Apr 5, 2009)

lol a copycat of Mario bros, but not a shovelware
this one nice XD


----------



## Gigen (Apr 5, 2009)

Smartpal said:
			
		

> Boxart looks cool, *might* give it a shot.


So you play a game just because it's Cover looks cool?
that's so sad man... soooo sad.


----------



## Burbruee (Apr 5, 2009)

Ah, finally. Been looking forward to this game a lot, evver since I first heard of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was a big fan of the original Giana Sisters on the C64, but mostly enjoyed the Amiga version because of the improved music and graphics. (Still love the C64 music though)

Been planning on buying this game to support the developers, which you should if you really enjoy it and the old classic. Let's hope that Mr. Wallet allows it though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another game that I'm following closely is the Gianas Return homebrew project here: http://gianas-return.de/
Been keeping an eye on that one for two years or so, long before the DS game was even announced.
It should be released soon, they're almost done from what I've heard.
It reminds more of the original game style, and I like the music a lot from the trailer I saw on youtube. 
Will see a GP2X version, heard of GBA, I think a windows and linux build will follow and a PSP version was originally planned, but was cancelled after the DS game was announced. 
(They do not want to compete with modern platforms now that Giana is commercially alive again.)

OLD OLD OLD Gameplay video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgM7uDJNDt0


----------



## nIxx (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice reminds me of the good old times


----------



## Cablephish (Apr 5, 2009)

I've never heard of this game, but I'm gonna try it out. Haven't been playing much SMB side scrollers, so hopefully this game is capable of filling that void.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Apr 5, 2009)

Gigen said:
			
		

> Smartpal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tsk, tsk. When they get the power-up, they change to _*punk *_style, not emo. It's been so since the original C64 game.

Anyway, these comments aside, the game is good, but just _too _easy. The first world is a walk in the park, I've beaten it without ever transforming back to "normal" Giana. I hope it gets a bit harder later on...


----------



## Seicomart (Apr 5, 2009)

How funny! The Amiga and C64 ones (cant remember if it ever came on the Speccy) sell for crazy prices on ebay..

This and Katakis was it? Caused a right shitstorm.

The same developers got sued by Activision who were doing the Rtype 2(?) conversion and Katakis was pretty much a clone of it.

Eventually, Activision (if I got the publisher right here...am getting old!) contacted these guys to do the official Rtype 2 conversion LOL.

Damn, just realised, been gaming for 31 years!


----------



## Just Joe (Apr 5, 2009)

Don't think it ever came out on the Spectrum...


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 5, 2009)

every release reminds ppl of TBD but hey mario clones are not bad too
let's have good and non-controversial games for a change but seriously try it out, it's good


----------



## Nero_ (Apr 5, 2009)

I definitely played it a lot back when we had a C64 (well I still have it) and it was a hard game with brilliant music. This is for sure much easier but it's still very enjoyable to play and the music is fine remixed. Controls are tight. It's fun and that what matters to me.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 5, 2009)

It's crap.


----------



## kedest (Apr 5, 2009)

The original Giana Sisters has been homebrew ported to DS too:
http://galway.c64.org/gianads/


----------



## 2short (Apr 5, 2009)

Tanas said:
			
		

> It s not a patch on the original C64 version.
> 
> For anyone thats interested here is cool remix of the original C64 title tune.



that was.. horrible.
as for the game, it's easy, but really relaxing and and a nice nostalgic experience for me.


----------



## plasmatron (Apr 5, 2009)

I`ve ordered my copy allready.  Love the new game. It is not as hard as the original, but it will get harder during the second world. 
the tunes are superb. Nice remixes, very nice and happy chippy stuff- Love it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thanxx for the IND guy for it. Your greetinxx list brings tears to my eyes believe. 

I really wonder why no big group get hand on this title. It shows thad the DS scene is pure crap, and really everyone can get a first release. Anyway respect to the IND guy who dumped it.


----------



## funem (Apr 5, 2009)

Ah memories.... I remember the hoo-ha about this when it came out. It was completed on the Spectrum but never released.

Spectrum Review.

Played a pirate copy of this way back on the C64 as you couldnt buy it... love to see how this compares, then to now.

Have to admit apart from the Viz Fat Slags, these are two of the ugliest looking girlies ever to grace a games advert.....

Advert


----------



## Blackiris (Apr 6, 2009)

2short said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean that was one of the best remixes ever made. >_> -points to signature-
Nah, just kidding, everyone has different opinions and of course I accept that XD

The game is pretty simple. I mean, since it was a "Mario clone" it's just a platformer with your usual get-this and evade-that. But still it's well made, and the remixed music within the game even integrates the traditional C64 sounds, which makes it even more awesome.

I just wish it wasn't so...pink


----------



## granville (Apr 6, 2009)

I must say, this game is surprisingly polished. So far, it's really great and feels like a true sequel to the original C64 game. In fact, it feels like the 16 bit sequel that sadly never happened. Do note though, this game feels more like a sequel than a remake of the original game.
If the original Giana Sisters = Super Mario Bros then Giana Sisters DS = either Super Mario World or Mario 3.

Graphics are nothing that couldn't be done on GBA or even SNES, but they've got definite style. The game actually looks very much like Cave Story. The backgrounds are attractive, if simple, with many layers of scrolling. The pixel art makes me smile and the animation on the sisters is nice. This game's graphics are very stylish, if nothing that really shows off either the GBA OR DS. Just smooth, attractive, and simple.

Sound is quite nice. Heavily remixed versions of some of the original music. I don't know what else to say besides the music and sound effects are appropriate and get the job done nicely. Just what you expect from a good old 16 bit platformer.

Gameplay is actually heavily enhanced from the original. Like I said, if the original Giana Sisters = Super Mario Bros, this DS game = Mario 3 or Mario World. They improved the physics of the original game and added improvements such as slopes as a nod to the improvements made in Mario 3 from the original Mario Bros. People say this game is much easier than the original, and I'd have to agree. But I feel the added easiness is fitting in this rare case. The original game was difficult due to some weird control physics. Sometimes you didn't move in the air or on the ground how you wanted, which led to many somewhat unfair deaths and frustration. I feel that these things are better off gone. Yes, it's easier and yes that may turn some people off, but it's a really fun platformer if you're into Mario games. Gameplay is indeed a shameless ripoff of Mario, but I suppose Nintendo doesn't seem to mind much as they let the game exist this time. You have Mario platforming, the blocks which you can hit to get powerups, you jump on enemies, collect 100 crystals to get an extra life, etc etc. You know the drill.

Graphics: 8/10
Sound: 8/10
Control: 10/10
Gameplay 8/10 (one point off for blatant ripoff, and another for bringing nothing new to the formula)
Overall 8/10

My score may not be as high as my praise, but that's for two reasons. 1- The game is still a blatant and shameless Mario clone through and through. We know it and the developers know it. 2- The game doesn't bring anything new to the table as far as platformers go. The reason I DO recommend the game is because it IS an excellent Mario clone. And lets face it, what better game to clone? Mario has always been the best when it comes to platformers. Can't really blame some company for wanting that glory in their game. All platformers have taken from the Mario series. And in a way, it's almost better that this company is so blatant in the way they took from Mario. Try the game if you want a simple but great Mario platformer, but don't need Mario as the character.


----------



## Schaapje82 (Apr 6, 2009)

Whoohooo! I was waiting for this one. Too bad I have to work today. Now I have to wait until I can play it!


----------



## omatic (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm still not clear on something about this game - are there one or two main characters? Is the punk girl a separate entity from the other one, or is this the same person?


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 6, 2009)

holy shit, out of nowhere.
Played the first level, pretty nice, I think I'll play this through till the end.


----------



## Vater Unser (Apr 6, 2009)

Ah, so it's out now.
I had the chance to play this game before any of you guys (probably), the publisher sponsored a few copies to a Nintendo gaming convention that was held last weekend. Played until world 4, and this game REALLY rocks.
I've been a huge fan of Giana Sisters on the Amiga 500 since I was a kid, I think I even played it before I ever played the original Super Mario Bros. on the NES (played Super Mario Land on the GameBoy before, though). A couple of years ago I bought an Amiga 500 at eBay mainly so I could play Giana Sisters again (I just hate WinUAE), and just recently (like a month ago) I finally finished the game for the first time, not without using the trainer though.

If there'd ever been a sequel to Giana Sisters on the Amiga 500, this game would pretty much be it. It's amazing how they caught the spirit of good old Amiga 500 platforming games without seeming outdated at all. The music, the sprite graphics, the multiple layers of parallax backgrounds, the old-school leveldesigns, it's all just top-notch. It may not live up to today's Super Mario standards, but fuck that, the game delivers everything it ever promised.
What was kind of a disappointment to me is that the gameplay mechanics are very different from the original game, but it's okay. This game is by no means perfect, but if you like old-school jump'n runs or have played Giana Sisters, or even if you just like games with a magical atmosphere, you *need* to play it. 

Sucks that I don't have a flashcard right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Edit:
Whoops, looks like someone beat me to it:


			
				da_rula said:
			
		

> Finally! I played it last Saturday (28th of march) on a convention. They had 3 of this game as prices. Unfortunately i didnt won
> one off this 3 games. So, i wasnt able to dump the game
> 
> 
> ...



Anyway, what I think is miraculous about the Amiga500 version is that pirated copies managed to spread ALL around the country, I literally haven't met a single person who owned an Amiga500 but didn't have a pirated copy of Giana Sisters, even when the internet wasn't (really) around yet. EVERYBODY had it. Of course, the Amiga500 I bought off eBay conveniently came with a pirated copy of the game


----------



## Disco (Apr 6, 2009)

This game is AWESOME, though I never played the original...


----------



## Burbruee (Apr 6, 2009)

Played through four worlds now, it's a great game (especially for fans of the original, general platformer or mario lover) with the same style as the old one. (includes music)
I have to say that I like the bubblegum machine and love blowing into the microphone for some reason. (but for most other games that uses the mic I hate it)

For 8 MB I don't see a reason not to have this game on your flashcard.


----------



## Nero_ (Apr 6, 2009)

Indeed what made the original hard was the weird jumping physics, kinda floaty feeling. I'm now at world 7 (all red gems found so far) and it's still an extremely enjoyable game. I'm digging the remixed music more now than in the beginning. It's a very nostalgic feeling playing this game.


----------



## dreassica (Apr 6, 2009)

Perseid said:
			
		

> It seems like a fairly solid, if so far easy, platform game. The reason Nintendo allowed this game is because it actually has very little in common with the C64/Amiga game. Some of the music is the same, and the style is similar but the levels are all new. That was Nintendo's sticking point years ago. It wasn't that Giana Sisters was a Mario clone it was that the level layouts were similar if not copied outright.




Dunno what u are talking about. Played the original and SMB shortly after one other, and the levels werent even alike designwise.


Also, there was a sequel to  it rlsed. I  managed to find a copy on floppy liek a year later, but it wasnt as good as the original.


----------



## plasmatron (Apr 6, 2009)

dreassica said:
			
		

> Perseid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hard 'n' Heavy
http://hol.abime.net/658


----------



## Hillsy_ (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah, played this on the Commodore Amiga, good stuff!  Nice return, will check it out.


----------



## yagdub (Apr 7, 2009)

to me its a MUST HAVE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i remeber those night withs game and my C64 ;P


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 8, 2009)

As a person who has no nostalgia attached to the original title I can say the DS game is quite fun in its own regard. I really like the music and animations. Starts out easy and gets a bit tough but nothing special for platforming vets. Lack of bosses so far is the only letdown.


----------



## Rankio (Apr 9, 2009)

There was a boss at the end of the 1st castle but I haven't gotten to the final stage of the 2nd caste yet.  I'd imagine a boss will be waiting.

The music, animations, sound effects are pretty nice.  Fun platformer, not cheap like Henry Hatsworth.


----------



## Redsquirrel (Apr 9, 2009)

this is a pretty damn great game. does nothing amazingly new, but its so enjoyable to play (a little easy). The music and gfx are great though. Controls like a dream too.


----------



## Harry Potthead (Apr 9, 2009)

The Game is what we call "Deutsche Handarbeit" in Germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Like the Game but it's really a little bit to easy and the Levels too short.


----------



## crook (Apr 10, 2009)

Harry Potthead said:
			
		

> The Game is what we call "Deutsche Handarbeit" in Germany
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deutsche Wertarbeit heißt das.


----------



## acoustic.digital (Apr 10, 2009)

Deutsche Scheissarbeit.


----------



## granville (Apr 10, 2009)

Rankio said:
			
		

> There was a boss at the end of the 1st castle but I haven't gotten to the final stage of the 2nd caste yet.  I'd imagine a boss will be waiting.
> 
> The music, animations, sound effects are pretty nice.  Fun platformer, not cheap like Henry Hatsworth.


The bosses waiting in the other castles are sadly the same boss. Each time, he just takes another hit to defeat. And if you time the hits right, you can hit him again and again immediately after his dizzy animation.

The levels are way too short, so thank goodness there are like 80 of them. The game is indeed easy. I've died only a few times, and that's only because I stopped trying so hard. I am pretty skilled at 2D platformers, having grew up with NES and SNES games, so maybe other people will find it harder.

I STILL like the game and my score stands. And at 8MB, it's a really fun game that won't take any space up.


----------



## crook (Apr 10, 2009)

acoustic.digital said:
			
		

> Deutsche Scheissarbeit.




we all know the fantastic games coming from australia. such as ...


----------



## acoustic.digital (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## Rankio (Apr 11, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> The bosses waiting in the other castles are sadly the same boss. Each time, he just takes another hit to defeat. And if you time the hits right, you can hit him again and again immediately after his dizzy animation.



I'm on the 5th stages and unfortunately I do see they reused the same boss over and over.  Bah.


The controls are sharp, perfect.  Also the levels can be a tad longer but not much.  They're perfect for on the go (or while going) gameplay.


----------



## calwy1 (Apr 11, 2009)

This game is excellent, yes, it might be a bit easy, but I can forgive that, I am in to world three or so now and have been playing every night!

I want to know where I can actually buy this, looks for now that it is Germany only, but I have posted on the official site asking for a UK date...

Never let it be said that developers that deserve support shall receive it...


----------



## test84 (Apr 16, 2009)

Its a nice platformer but I donno why it bears name of Giana Sisters : (
why, why.
they could've been more loyal to the original game ... = ((


----------



## tops2 (Apr 20, 2009)

Excellent game.  I've never played the original before.  Its more fun than New Super Mario Bros to me because the levels are just the right bite sized for me.  There's only a few stages where I'd get lazy and die a bunch of times cause of the tricky jumps.  Overall the game is pretty easy (especially the boss).


----------



## aragon (Apr 21, 2009)

tops2 said:
			
		

> Excellent game.  I've never played the original before.  Its more fun than New Super Mario Bros to me because the levels are just the right bite sized for me.  There's only a few stages where I'd get lazy and die a bunch of times cause of the tricky jumps.  Overall the game is pretty easy (especially the boss).



Yes, despite I would say that this game is "too easy", I find it really enjoyable! I agree with you about the level size. Perfect for a little fun while commuting.


----------

